# Aureole Watches...what Do You Think?



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone. Could someone post some information describing Aureole watches? Anything, that you can contribute is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

seiko-follower


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

only thing i could find is that they were a british based company that were active between 1946 + 1959.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

`Blue Angel` has an Aureole advert which has the slogan " * Aureole -Since 1868 Reliable Lever Watches"* there is an address but I can`t make it out.

As they don`t sell watches I`ve added this link, if there`s a problem Mods feel free to delete it....

Aureole


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> `Blue Angel` has an Aureole advert which has the slogan " * Aureole -Since 1868 Reliable Lever Watches"* there is an address but I can`t make it out.
> 
> As they don`t sell watches I`ve added this link, if there`s a problem Mods feel free to delete it....
> 
> Aureole


I was also able to find some old Aureole Watch Co. ads on Ebay. Some say the watch was manufactured in Switzerland...same address as your ad., and then I found some others saying the watch was made (and/or distributed) in New York City. Thanks for the input.

Bruce


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I thought the name rang a bell, so I looked and I have a ladies all steel one, and it has a nice 21 jewel movement that is stamped swiss, it looks like a typical deco watch, but i know these went on into the 50s, and it keeps great time.

John


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

plumsteadblue said:


> I thought the name rang a bell, so I looked and I have a ladies all steel one, and it has a nice 21 jewel movement that is stamped swiss, it looks like a typical deco watch, but i know these went on into the 50s, and it keeps great time.
> 
> John


John: thank you for the information. The more I look for bits of information, the more I see that this was a quality watch, probably from the fifties. The conflict in my research comes from whether the movement is Swiss or American or ???.

The movement is numbered as follows: A Shield 1361 n. (17 jewel automatic movement).

seiko-follower...Bruce


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

seiko follower said:


> plumsteadblue said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the name rang a bell, so I looked and I have a ladies all steel one, and it has a nice 21 jewel movement that is stamped swiss, it looks like a typical deco watch, but i know these went on into the 50s, and it keeps great time.
> ...


John if you are still looking for info on aureole watches,i have a late forties aureole suisse chronographe with a 23jewel

swiss movement that was probably never intended for the U.S. market. On the back is 'fond acierinoxydable" (stainless

steel) and it keeps excellent time.

don natel


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

A Shield 1361 n is a swiss movement made in the 50,s i have a couple of aureoles going back to the late thirties early forties and they are all swiss made.


----------



## Nigel williams (6 mo ago)

I have an Auerole watch dating to 1915 in a Borgel case. The lever movement is without question of high quality for the period.


----------

